# Carmelo impressing Colangelo



## Busta (Jun 25, 2005)

> • Carmelo Anthony: A lock to make the active roster, and he may even be earning himself a spot in the starting lineup. "Carmelo came in here as part of a mission, and he has played accordingly. He's making a statement early on in this camp with how much he wants to make this team," team director Jerry Colangelo told Insider


From insider.

Supposedly he's standing out with his versatility.


----------



## beamer05 (Feb 24, 2006)

Who would he start over? I think it all depends on what you want to do with lebron and d. wade.. who comes off the bench bron or wade or do you start em together. If you start those 2 together, i don't think melo has a shot. I'd personally go- cp3, redd,bron, brand,miller or something like that.. Then, hinrich, wade, arenas, melo, bosh- therefore, wade and melo coming off the bench. This is all if he makes the team. I hope he does, I wish everyone could.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

There was a really telling quote from coach K.He was saying that we obviously don't need too many players that duplicate one another and that it was going to be really tough deciding on who gets left out.The big knock I would have on Anthony is that he really doesn't give you much that you can't get from other players that can do other things.He's a really good scorer,but he's not a particularly good rebounder,passer or defender.YOu could make a pretty good argument that we have plenty of what he gives us from players who give you other things too.The one thing that really counts in his favor is the ability to run the break.From what I can tell that's pretty much our plan offensively.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Melo would be valuable if he could play power forward. He is a very strong small forward, who in the international game could probably slide over. That would be very valuable, because he makes his killing in the post, but can also nail the midrange jumper (which is a 3 pointer overseas) with ease. He also runs the court much much better than you average power forward, and can handle the ball. He is a good rebounder for a small forward, but less than decent for a power forward, however with rebounding being a huge strength at every position, that's not that important. 

I can't see him starting just because LeBron and Brand look to have the forward situation settled, but I can see where Melo's value to the team would be.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

All true, but he'd be a big liablity on defense. I always thought he'd be more appreciated/noticed if he was a 4 though.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Please don't tell me they plan on starting LeBron and Wade together, did they not learn their lesson?

I can also see Brand playing center for this team.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Please don't tell me they plan on starting LeBron and Wade together, did they not learn their lesson?
> 
> I can also see Brand playing center for this team.


Yeah, they need to have a starting spot for Arenas, even if it means Wade isn't starting. LeBron and Wade have too many overlapping abilities, and both hesitate to shoot the long ball which will spell trouble because the first thing every team will do is drop back in a zone and force us to make some longrange shots.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

I have no idea who's going to play at what position. This team is going to be stacked.

Carmelo starting may be a bit much, but he will definetly play well IMO.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

melo can impress but there no way he gon start over lebron

Brand
Lebron
Kobe
Wade
Billups


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Coach K seems to be pleased with Melo. I just watched the NBA.com Broadband of Friday's practice and he said "Carmelo is on a mission".


----------



## Busta (Jun 25, 2005)

Carmelo Anthony came in looking for redemption. He’s right on course. 
Anthony is a lock to be named one of the 15 players chosen Tuesday to accompany Team USA to Asia. Barring the unforeseen, those close to the situation believe the Nuggets forward will make the 12-man team for the World Championship, Aug. 19-Sept. 3 in Japan. 

"Not surprised,’’ Team USA coach Mike Krzyzewski told reporters Saturday during training camp in Las Vegas, when asked if he was surprised at how well Anthony has played. "I’m really pleased. He’s played very well every day. Because I didn’t get a chance to see these guys in person, I didn’t know he’s as good a shooter as he is.’’ 

Krzyzewski was busy coaching Duke last season when Anthony averaged 26.5 points, the most by a Nuggets player in 15 
years. 

Saturday was the fourth day of camp. Nuggets coach George Karl got reports from assistant Tim Grgurich from the first two days of camp and Karl said Anthony was a "top-five player’’ in camp. 

"Carmelo has stood out,’’ Krzyzewski told reporters Friday. "He’s like on a mission.’’ 

Anthony is determined to make up for a disappointing performance at the 2004 Olympics. He played sparingly and was labeled an attitude problem by coach Larry Brown. 

ESPN.com has called Anthony "a lock to make the active roster, and he may even be earning himself a spot in the starting lineup.’’ Team USA director Jerry Colangelo told ESPN.com, "Carmelo came in here as part of a mission, and he has played accordingly. He’s making a statement early on in this camp with how much he wants to make the team.’’ 

The team continues practice Sunday and Monday. The 15 players who will go to Asia will be announced at a press conference Tuesday morning at Las Vegas’ Wynn hotel, and Anthony can expect to hear his name called. 

*"He’s up, he’s an easy guy to play with,’’ Krzyzewski told reporters about Anthony on Saturday. "I really like him. I think he’s a hell of a defender, too. He’s a great player. It looks like he wants to be that. It looks like he wants to be better. He’s come here not only wanting to play well, but to get better.’’ * 

After Tuesday’s announcement, players will be given a five-day break before continuing to practice in Las Vegas in preparation for an Aug. 3 exhibition game there against Puerto Rico. Then it’s on to China for two exhibition games and to South Korea for two. 

The 15 players must be cut down to the final 12 by Aug. 18. 

With several players injured or not candidates for the World Championship, there are 18 players fighting for the initial 15 spots. Figuring to get cut are forward Adam Morrison, either point guard Luke Ridnour or Kirk Hinrich and a big man, possibly Amare Stoudemire, who is not back to himself after undergoing knee surgery.


----------



## Busta (Jun 25, 2005)

He's going to definately play a big role on the team, and will make it. And I believe will start or atleast play big off the bench at the 2/3/or4.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Yeah, they need to have a starting spot for Arenas, even if it means Wade isn't starting. LeBron and Wade have too many overlapping abilities, and both hesitate to shoot the long ball which will spell trouble because the first thing every team will do is drop back in a zone and force us to make some longrange shots.


Lebron doesn't hesistate to shoot the 3 if it's there. His 3 point shooting last year was right in the ballpark of Kobe's. Their shooting is a big diffrence between Lebron and Wade right now. Lebron has range on his shot, Wade doesn't. The question is though, is that international 3 point line close enough that it's at Wade's Mid-range shot level, because Wade is almost as good as Rip Hamilton at hitting that shot.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> Please don't tell me they plan on starting LeBron and Wade together, did they not learn their lesson?


The lesson learned was not to have Larry Brown coach in international events.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> The lesson learned was not to have Larry Brown coach in international events.


I saw team USA play live back in '04, over in Koln, Germany. It was terrible. I'm not sure why, but there was absolutely no team work, no communication and no passion. That's obvious for most, but having witnessed it live there was hardly anyone willing to step up and talk on the court, and when Iverson (the only one you could hear shouting) did nobody listened, and players were rotated too quickly. I was about 3 rows behind the bench, and nobody paid attention during time outs, and they all thought they could win regardless. They ended up losing to Italy by 20+. Brown didn't get angry with the team, he seemed so passive and tentative. As if he knew it was useless.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Melo would be valuable if he could play power forward. He is a very strong small forward, who in the international game could probably slide over. That would be very valuable, because he makes his killing in the post, but can also nail the midrange jumper (which is a 3 pointer overseas) with ease. He also runs the court much much better than you average power forward, and can handle the ball. He is a good rebounder for a small forward, but less than decent for a power forward, however with rebounding being a huge strength at every position, that's not that important.
> 
> I can't see him starting just because LeBron and Brand look to have the forward situation settled, but I can see where Melo's value to the team would be.


I agree, Melo would be great at the PF spot in olympic competition. Bringing him of the bench to play the SF or PF spots would maximize his abilities, while giving Coach K many options depending on the matchups.


----------

